# 65 Days Pregnant



## liuo (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi, I have a British Shorthair and she is 65 days pregnant - showing no signs of labour yet!
Her belly 'dropped' approx yesterday, and lost what looked like her mucus plug 2-3 days ago.

This morning she had a small amount of cat food, and has been drinking full fat goats' milk. But leading onto the afternoon, she has not been eating - she normally empties the bowl 3 times by now (4.30pm)
She has her own nest, moses basket and is in a quiet secure place.

She often goes onto one of her beds and kneeds whilst purring.
What do you think?

I am a responsible breeder so do not need negative comments.
I'm just wanting others' opinions.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Any time now. Has she had kittens before? If so at what day?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes wont be long.Look a good few in there too.What colours are you expecting?


----------



## liuo (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for your reply..

She hasn't had kittens before this is her first litter : )
She's in excellent health, fed on a high quality diet - I'm just getting a little nervous as the kittens are growing.
It's a mix between anxiety and impatience!


----------



## liuo (Aug 30, 2013)

She was mated to a Blue, so I'm expecting all blues, but Sire has white in his line, and Queen has Lilac 

Thanks x


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Woah that is a big belly


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

liuo said:


> She was mated to a Blue, so I'm expecting all blues, but Sire has white in his line, and Queen has Lilac
> 
> Thanks x


White will be dominant white, if you mean white all over, and since neither cat is white neither will the kittens be white.

You need a cat to inherit chocolate from both parents to get a chocolate or lilac, so I suspect you will have a litter of blue cats. Good luck telling them apart!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Don't think white is carried - so you won't get any with white. If mum has lilac in the line there is a possibility she carries choc - but if dad doesn't then you won't get any lilac. (lilac being dilute choc). 

I would DNA tests for colour. Langfords do it, very cheap really too.


----------



## liuo (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks guys, looking forward to them!!

She's looking very fed up now, has spent most of today snoozing.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She is lovely, i think you will have kittens tonight going by the mucus plug.

Yes dont get them mixed up, ive just done this with a litter of silver kittens, what a muppet, time to invest in a microchip scanner i think, whats even worse is all my kittens have gone to vets.


----------



## liuo (Aug 30, 2013)

Aw!
Just checked, it has gone from clear fluids coming from her nipples, to white.
Exciting!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Look at the belly on her .... Think she could be having a big litter ... 


Hope everything goes to plan


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

If they both carry lilac then blues & lilac, mainly blues, white doesn't count don't think that is carried, one cat has to be it like silver? Not quite sure.

Hope it all goes well, what lines is she from?


----------



## liuo (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't think they both carry Lilac so looks like it will be a litter of Blues : )
Still no babies yet 

She is from Nannkay lines but has some Kyrimara and a few others too.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww she's massive an beautifull hope all goes well


----------



## liuo (Aug 30, 2013)

Aww thanks guys means a lot.
I'm overjoyed with the welcoming and friendly comments as this was my first post on here!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I had a blue /cream girl who had 1 blue/cream kitten, which sadly was stillborn, 2 cream kittens and 2 lilacs
The father was lilac


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww she s beautiful welcome to the forumbest wishes for your girl and little uns


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

liuo said:


> I don't think they both carry Lilac so looks like it will be a litter of Blues : )
> Still no babies yet
> 
> She is from Nannkay lines but has some Kyrimara and a few others too.


nannkay I had a lot of them in my lines, I also breed british, although bi-colours are my passion in them, solids come as part of that as I breed them to solids!

Out of curiosity what blood group is she?


----------



## liuo (Aug 30, 2013)

I haven't had her blood typed, although sire is a blood group B.
I'm hoping to keep one of her kittens.
Yours look gorgeous from the pics on your signature!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

liuo said:


> I haven't had her blood typed, although sire is a blood group B.
> I'm hoping to keep one of her kittens.
> Yours look gorgeous from the pics on your signature!


Ohh was you told not to blood group her? As if you keep a kitten, do you know what blood group the kit will be? I know that b's can go to anything but its really worth testing anyway for own peach of mind, we were also told not to bother with my girl, but did anyway, she is Blood type A or AB (Carrier of b) Who is daddy??

Ah thanks they are my Ragdolls, a Seal, blue & red! Got some pics of my girl on my website but neutered now, her daughter sadly infertile so that was my lines gone  Put her to a Imperial grand champion, a incredible boy, really gutted! So was the stud owner as my girls had amazing type, would have hopefully got some great show kittens  
Already got my name down for 2 newbies, but wont be for another year yet! 

Is this your first British litter?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Shouldn't be much longer, hope all goes well


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I would blood type her , playing with fire in my eyes ... I have know a few cases were breeders have been sold active boys and girls and they have been told the wrong blood group when it came down to testing ... I also ask to see the paperwork of the stud too .

I had my boy tested as the breeder said he should be B.. Lucky for me he was


----------



## liuo (Aug 30, 2013)

Taylorbaby said:


> Ohh was you told not to blood group her? As if you keep a kitten, do you know what blood group the kit will be? I know that b's can go to anything but its really worth testing anyway for own peach of mind, we were also told not to bother with my girl, but did anyway, she is Blood type A or AB (Carrier of b) Who is daddy??
> 
> Ah thanks they are my Ragdolls, a Seal, blue & red! Got some pics of my girl on my website but neutered now, her daughter sadly infertile so that was my lines gone  Put her to a Imperial grand champion, a incredible boy, really gutted! So was the stud owner as my girls had amazing type, would have hopefully got some great show kittens
> Already got my name down for 2 newbies, but wont be for another year yet!
> ...


We were told not to bother as well but after reading the comments I think I will do!
Thanks for the advice we will be blood testing the baby we keep too! 
I remember wanting one of my other British girls to be blood typed in the past and they had no idea what or why we wanted it to be done. It really was shocking.
Ah that's a shame about your Ragdoll not being able to have babies 
A year seems long but it will fly by!
It isn't our first litter, have had many over the years but this is our first in about 5 years.

Thankyou spotty cats : )



Cosmills said:


> I would blood type her , playing with fire in my eyes ... I have know a few cases were breeders have been sold active boys and girls and they have been told the wrong blood group when it came down to testing ... I also ask to see the paperwork of the stud too .
> 
> I had my boy tested as the breeder said he should be B.. Lucky for me he was


Ah I see I will do just to be sure.

3 HUGE Blue babies arrived last night!!
So beautiful.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww congratulation


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

liuo said:


> <snip>
> 
> 3 HUGE Blue babies arrived last night!!
> So beautiful.


Congratulations. Weights? 

You can get the blood type done without going to the vets by sending a check swab to the Langford. If you belong to a participating breed club you can get a discount. Probably worth getting PKD done at the same time particularly if she has colourpoints in her pedigree. She is probably negative but it doesn't cost much extra and you can then say she is PKD negative on your website / advertising.

General Info for Breeders | Langford Veterinary Services


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes congrats ..... Three , well am shocked I honestly thought she was carrying at least six ... She looked a lot bigger than my Rosie and she had five ... 

Don't forget pics when settled .... It's the rule on here


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> <snip>
> Don't forget pics when settled .... It's the rule on here


Yes, forgot to ask!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations on the newborn kittens.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

3 is the magic number, congrats


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

liuo said:


> We were told not to bother as well but after reading the comments I think I will do!
> Thanks for the advice we will be blood testing the baby we keep too!
> I remember wanting one of my other British girls to be blood typed in the past and they had no idea what or why we wanted it to be done. It really was shocking.
> Ah that's a shame about your Ragdoll not being able to have babies
> ...


Ah no sorry, the ragdolls are in my pictures, my British shorthair was infertile  I have my name down but not for 1-2years yet.

if you visit Langford vets online its just a swab post it off and its about £20 from memory, so no need to go to the vets, can do it anytime!

Ah ok I was going to say you need to be careful due to the big british heads! But glad they arrived safely!!! :001_smile:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## liuo (Aug 30, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Congratulations. Weights?
> 
> You can get the blood type done without going to the vets by sending a check swab to the Langford. If you belong to a participating breed club you can get a discount. Probably worth getting PKD done at the same time particularly if she has colourpoints in her pedigree. She is probably negative but it doesn't cost much extra and you can then say she is PKD negative on your website / advertising.
> 
> General Info for Breeders | Langford Veterinary Services


Thankyou, weights are; 142, 137 and 148 grams. Bless my poor girl! Lol.
No wonder she was so big.

And thankyou ever so much for the website, it is something I am definitely going to do - do you know if the price is per swab? Because I will be typing the whole litter (when older) and mum.

Thanks to everyone for your messages it means a lot and is really nice 
I certainly am glad I joined up to this forum!!

I will post pics within the next few days, think I may just have to start a new thread!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

liuo said:


> Thankyou, weights are; 142, 137 and 148 grams. Bless my poor girl! Lol.
> No wonder she was so big.
> 
> And thankyou ever so much for the website, it is something I am definitely going to do - do you know if the price is per swab? Because I will be typing the whole litter (when older) and mum.
> ...


Out of interest why are you testing the whole litter?..for what?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You need to look on the Langford website for prices.


----------



## liuo (Aug 30, 2013)

Blood typing, to find out their blood group : )


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

liuo said:


> Blood typing, to find out their blood group : )


Personally I would only do mum and any of your keepers ... No point in doing kittens that are going to pet Homes ..

The breeder of my last girl tested her for me at my cost , which cost me about £55 with the club discount code ... Think we had four test done for that amount

My keeper from this litter will be tested for PKD ,LH and poss choc


----------



## liuo (Aug 30, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> Personally I would only do mum and any of your keepers ... No point in doing kittens that are going to pet Homes ..
> 
> The breeder of my last girl tested her for me at my cost , which cost me about £55 with the club discount code ... Think we had four test done for that amount
> 
> My keeper from this litter will be tested for PKD ,LH and poss choc


Ah right yes that makes sence.
I'll be doing mum and the kitten(s) I keep.


----------

